# Coastal Advocacy Adventures Podcast – Episode 24: So You want to be a fishing guide…



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.ccatexas.org/coastal-adv...episode-24-so-you-want-to-be-a-fishing-guide/


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Highly relevant to me right now as I'm having a bad case of Flip Pallot-itis. I keep dreaming of ditching this office and riding off into the sunset as a guide with my weekly TV show and paid endorsements.


----------

